# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Angry Cyclone Box FREE and STANDALONE Broadcom Hash Read

## mohamed73

Broadcom Unlocking (via LBF Hash Read)/SX4 Authorization/SD Repair/etc  is now fully FREE and STANDALONE, just simply as previous models.
No internet connection and credits needed.
Just to remind Cyclone is one box which support all of hashes free and  standalone now, this includes reading data from RAP3Gv3, RAP3Gv4,  RAPUv1, RAPUv21 (world's first), Broadcom, XGold1, and shortly from  XGold2 (maybe free, maybe with credits, we'll decide). 
No firmware upgrade is needed. Just run Cyclone and it will auto-update main exe + loaders.  *Make sure you have latest installer installed, if not, grab one from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Firmware required, v01.82 (from Nov 12), no upgrade needed if u have one already.* 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Box Team

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك يابوب

----------


## fahed76

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

